# question about frame (tange ultimate ultralight prestige) manifacturer



## sjofels (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey I bought this frame and don't know the manifacturer.
Some facts: it has a sticker that says "tange ultimate ultralight prestige"
It has a wood look paint job. It a 21" and weighs a clean 2 kilo's unasembled.
It has a tube welded under the seat clamp, I assume for cantilevers.
It has ritchey dropouts.

If somebody knows the answer please let me know

Greetings Sjofels


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

All i can say is that the paint job looks... scary..

Like someone skinned the bike alive!


----------



## sjofels (Dec 22, 2004)

Well it's more of a wood look I would say
it would be a nice paintjob though, skinned, like those tattoo's of animals/claws ripping through the skin.

Sjofels


----------



## TheOtherGuy (Jul 1, 2005)

sjofels said:


> Hey I bought this frame and don't know the manifacturer.
> Some facts: it has a sticker that says "tange ultimate ultralight prestige"
> It has a wood look paint job. It a 21" and weighs a clean 2 kilo's unasembled.
> It has a tube welded under the seat clamp, I assume for cantilevers.
> ...


Very cool; I like the funky paint too! Tange Prestige was top of the line, really thin, light tubing. You can't get a much better steel tubeset! Good find, I'd say. How's it ride?


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*Mountain Goat?*

The curve atop the seattube end reminds me of one, as does the paint scheme and tubing choice. I'm likely wrong though.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

It's probably impossible to tell who made it without seeing other key frame details (any gussets? what's the serial number? detail shots of the dropouts?).

At 2kilos, the frame is pretty light for a "largish" size frame, but it is also impossible to know for certain that the frame material is Tange Ultimate Ultralight. It was fairly easy to opbtain tubing stickers. 

My guess is that it is a nice Asian sourced frame. Typically, you don't find big gaping holes on US produced frames in the c/s or s/s bridges. Most common on US made frames is either two small (tiny) holes on the bottom side of the bridges, no holes or a brazed in boss for fender mounting. The hole in the s/s bridge shouts Asian made to me. 

The paint also screams early 90s late 80s. I think it was done by adding a coat of some type of solvent on top of a base coat and then spraying different colors that kind of "ran" and didn't intermix.


----------



## nutallabrot (Jul 12, 2005)

the frame itself is made i Taiwan, however the manufacturer is the German brand "Biria". The frame is from 1993/1994 (need to check exact year) and was originally equipped with a full LX or XT (don't remember which) gruppo


----------



## sjofels (Dec 22, 2004)

*serial number*

Some more pictures..

serialnumber: B 980396

It rides very well.
Also I couldn't find any pictures of eiher mountain goat or biria resembling this frame.

It might Be a ritchey logic wcs also (made with prestige ultralight) I have included someone elses picture. (it resembles it almost perfectly as far as I can tell.)


----------



## nutallabrot (Jul 12, 2005)

The frame is definitely a Biria. I just had a look at the catalogue (sorry no scanner, otherwise I would scan a picture). The model is called "MX 700 Ultra Light", is from 1995 and had a full LX gruppo. Weight 10,7 kg


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*not a goat*

i was on crack when i said that HAHAH


----------



## sjofels (Dec 22, 2004)

*replies*

Hey thanks for the replies, and stay of the crack!


----------

